
This Thursday: Making Shakey, the world's first robot - jamesbowman
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/making-shakey-the-worlds-first-intelligent-mobile-robot-tickets-19757014763
======
enkiv2
Is this going to be recorded? I'm on the wrong coast to actually attend.

